# Ninth Circuit: Right to Bear Arms Includes Right to Acquire Arms



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Even a broken clock is correct twice a day.



> The U.S. Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit ruled Monday that the right to bear arms has historically included the right to acquire them, and remanded the case of Teixeira v. County of Alameda to the lower court.


Ninth Circuit: Right to Bear Arms Includes Right to Acquire Arms


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

It's just amazing that they did not want us to have the ability to buy firearms for so long and now the kings law will now not allow you to sell your firearms any longer after 7/20 with his E.O. 41F .


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

DARK1 said:


> It's just amazing that they did not want us to have the ability to buy firearms for so long and now the kings law will now not allow you to sell your firearms any longer after 7/20 with his E.O. 41F .


That only applies to trusts/companies/etc... not individuals.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> That only applies to trusts/companies/etc... not individuals.


But, the trust is the way to own suppressors.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

With any luck, they will be able to grasp the simple meaning of the written word, in a more perfect way, as time goes by. 
This ruling is amazing for the 9th Circuit Court of Appeals, they usually can't find their car keys, much less find the meaning of the Constitution.
Anyone on this forum can make sense of what the Constitution says, it ain't that hard to do. But, we ain't federal judges, so there's the rub.
Amendment II: *
*A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed.

https://www.law.cornell.edu/constitution/second_amendment


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Never allow government or lawyers to redefine words, meanings and traditions.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> But, the trust is the way to own suppressors.


Please explain.

I can own a suppressor without a trust.
Perhaps you mean it's the only way to allow others to use it when you die?


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> That only applies to trusts/companies/etc... not individuals.


 I wish you were right but there's a lot more to it than that. 41F applies to anything barry wanted it to, yes in the matter of a trust, to add any NFA items after 7/20 give or take a day, can't remember exactly, all trustees will submit print cards and photo ID on NFA forms. But also in this executive order after said date you can not sell a firearm without a current FFL, current reading states you may be allowed to sell one per year but this can be up to the ATF for interpretation, 10 years and 250K fine, not worth my ass being up to their interpretation. And I'm not talking about transferring through a FFL, they are saying you can not sell more than 2 a year or maybe 1 without having a FFL in your name.
Also it calls out a person that is a misdemeanor sex offender with a minor a prohibited person. Don't ask me how a pedophile could be a misdemeanor , they should be called dead. Maybe it's a 18 y.o. that goes out with a 16 y.o. , IDK . Also in this is the SSI recipient whose check comes in a power of att. name is also a prohibited person, also anyone that has ever had a restraining order against them and I'm not talking about domestic, I'm talking about the obnoxious drunk at the bar whose ass you kicked because he would not leave your girlfriend alone and he pressed charges. There are also others in there that will consider you a prohibited person but we have to wait for it to kick in to find out what they are, trust me this is a nightmare ! 
edit to post: the sex offender is not part of 41f but is a federal HB4914 sorry about the misinformation .


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Please explain.
> 
> I can own a suppressor without a trust.
> Perhaps you mean it's the only way to allow others to use it when you die?


 I believe that when a person dies, the trust dies with him but the NFA items could be transferred to the trustees free of further tariff's or taxes.

Having a trust is good for people who reside in non NFA friendly municipalities. In Baltimore, MD. NFA items are legal under the law, but good luck getting the local chief law enforcement officer to sign off on it. With a trust, you dont need the the CLEO's signiture. From what I understand the CLEO's dont have to sign them if they dont want to.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

6811 said:


> I believe that when a person dies, the trust dies with him but the NFA items could be transferred to the trustees free of further tariff's or taxes.
> 
> Having a trust is good for people who reside in non NFA friendly municipalities. In Baltimore, MD. NFA items are legal under the law, but good luck getting the local chief law enforcement officer to sign off on it. With a trust, you dont need the the CLEO's signiture. From what I understand the CLEO's dont have to sign them if they dont want to.


 A NFA trust will stay intact after the death of the Grantor of the trust by the appointed Trustees of the trust. The Grantor can name a Beneficiary of items in the trust or the named Trustees will all receive one share each of trust contents. Any of the Trustees have the same access to the NFA items as the Grantor of the trust just not the ability to sell them.
The benefit of the trust is the Trustees can have possession of NFA items with no legal issues. When adding a item to trust, print cards, pass-port photo and CLEO's signature is not required and no transfer fee is required upon Grantors death, as you said. However when the 41F law kicks in the trust will jump through the same hoops as the Individuals do, but now if you live in a legal state for NFA items the CLEO must sign your papers now. So that can open the NFA door to those who could not get a sign off before.


----------

